# Rockwell Relay - Moab to St. George



## efaucette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd check to see if anyone on here is riding in the Rockwell Relay this year. (527 mile relay race in Utah from Moab to St. George.) First timer here, any suggestions/advice would be awesome.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am. Done it twice now, going for a third. What kind of advice are you looking for?


----------

